# mustang skid steer



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

i have noticed that mustang and ghel skid loaders look the same it seems odd that they
do that snice a mustang is a ghel with different decals i had a mustang skid with a 6 foot snow plow once and it looked like a ghel how long has mustang beeen owend by ghel they use to be Owatonna Manufacturing Company is that the same as ghel and why are red ghels and yellow ones


----------



## GabrielFarms (Jan 27, 2011)

Gehl bought out OMC, back in the early 80's I think. The red Gehls are the older ones. The changed to yellow when they came out with xx25 series (ie. 5625) in about 1995.


----------

